# Sandusky River Walleye Run 2012



## walleyeguy19

I Know everyone says that the maumee is the way better river to fish and I would agree because of it size. I live in fremont and it is way easyer to fish here because it is closer. I fish the run every year and catch around 7 legal fish and snag alot. Just would like some info if and when you all start to catch them in any of the two rivers thanks...


----------



## Joshb

i start catching them good around the last week of march till the middle of april


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Dude-If you only get 7 legals a year in Fremont , you've gotta come to the Maumee. I'm on vacation April 8th If I dont go to florida , I'll be in the river every day. Look me up at the end of March


----------



## walleyeguy19

Whats the temps of both of the rivers ???????


----------



## BFG

Typical year in the Maumee is around March 15th give or take a couple days either way. A lot depends on water level. Photoperiod is right at that time of year, but if the river is filled with ice (seen it) or flooded (seen it) things can be delayed a bit. Regardless...as the days grow longer (in regard to light) at some point they'll go...

To me, I like to go once around the end of the first week of March to knock off the dust and get the feel back...then soon after make a serious effort once fish start to show.


----------



## pappasmurf

Where is the best place in the Maumee & Sandusky to fish for Walleye


----------



## walleyeguy19

pappasmurf said:


> Where is the best place in the sandusky to catch walleye?


 The best spots are in between the State Street bridge and Roger Young park if your wading people do it in between the State Street bridge and the Miles Newton bridge


----------



## pappasmurf

Thanks for the info WALLEYEGUY


----------



## ezbite

walleyeguy19 said:


> The best spots are in between the State Street bridge and Roger Young park if your wading people do it in between the State Street bridge and the Miles Newton bridge


I won't even bother with the waders in freemont anymore. Just fish off the rocks across the river. I do just a good there and stay WARM


----------



## ErieRider

DeathFromAbove said:


> Dude-If you only get 7 legals a year in Fremont , you've gotta come to the Maumee. I'm on vacation April 8th If I dont go to florida , I'll be in the river every day. Look me up at the end of March


Think its because of the dam??? Whats going on with its removal?? I know there is not a run like the Maumee.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

ErieRider said:


> Think its because of the dam??? Whats going on with its removal?? I know there is not a run like the Maumee.


The Sandusky lost alot of spawning habitat when they did all of the flood control work in downtown Fremont. The walleye run has been in a decline since. If and when they take out that dam, it will open up miles and miles of spawning groung for the eyes. If they migrate all the way up to ,say, Tiffin to spawn, I can see alot of them never leaving. The Sandusky could become a year round Fishery.


----------



## walleyeguy19

Well nice to see some warm weather in the forecast might just help push the eyes in her a little sooner...I Can Only Hope


----------



## Carpman

We got our first on last week of feb. out of the sandusky......next week it's on and will getting more crowded everyday. Water temps will be rising very soon.


----------



## walleyeguy19

did any one try the sandusky today? I know some one caught one out of the maumee already.....


----------



## walleyeguy19

went down to the sand docks today to see if anyone has try to fish there. there was no one it was about 51 degrees today just wish the temps would stay up hoping to be fishing in about a week in a half im going to stock up on some jigs now


----------



## Redhunter1012

pappasmurf said:


> Where is the best place in the Maumee & Sandusky to fish for Walleye


On the Maumee, I'd say the maumee side of the river. Usually on Bluegrass Island. Down on Ford street if the water is higher


----------



## BFG

> On the Maumee, I'd say the maumee side of the river. Usually on Bluegrass Island. Down on Ford street if the water is higher


Now now Red...tell the truth, the best fishing is on the Perrysburg side from Buttonwood.


----------



## 419deerhunter

BFG said:


> Now now Red...tell the truth, the best fishing is on the Perrysburg side from Buttonwood.


I dont think it matters what side they fish seems everyone thinks they need to wade to the middle of the river anyways lol... Guess they feel they need to be armpit deep in water to catch them lmao


----------



## walleyeguy19

is anyone going to try the sandusky this week??????


----------



## walleyeguy19

Going to go down to the river this weekend to get rid of this cabin fever maybe ill get lucky and be the first to catch one the weather looks great tho


----------



## afadenho

Fished today at the damn and by the boat launch the damn is full of carp fin backs and suckers caught something almost every cast and over by the boat launch there are shad everywhere fish by where the clear water comes into the river and you will snag a shad every cast no eyes yet though but if was fun to get out and catch a bunch in February o and I caught a goldfish down by the boat launch it was pretty cool


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walleyeguy19

any reports of walleye yet i know it is high now


----------



## Carpman

Yes walleyeguy19, they are in the river, buddy went 3-6 the other day.


----------



## walleyeguy19

Carpman said:


> Yes walleyeguy19, they are in the river, buddy went 3-6 the other day.


did he catch one


----------



## walleyeguy19

Went down to the river today saw a guy catch two walleyes. One was snag and he kept it but sold it to this other guy. A game warden caught the guy. Nice two see some walleye tho


----------



## ezbite

If the game wardens are on the wall with their spotting scopes, it's time to fish


----------



## rutnut245

My buddy Bernie at Anglers supply said he saw a few fish at the shop on friday.One thing I've noticed in Fremont is most guys still fish with lead heads and some still do the yank and crank.


----------



## walleyeguy19

is any one going to the river today??? The snow isn't going to stop me!!!!!!!!


----------



## walleyeguy19

caught two walleyes today


----------



## gnk81

Caught...or Snagged??? Im headin there tomorrow!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Walleyeguy19; Where abouts roughly did you pick up those walleye? Lead heads or floaters? I'm about an hour and a half-2 hour drive away so before I pack up the truck, I want to make sure my attempt is worth it with gas over 3.70 now. Thanks in advance and congrats on your catch!


----------



## walleyeguy19

I caught the two walleye in the mouth! FISHAHOLIC85 the best spots rite now is in between the State Street Bridge and the Miles Newton Bridge I went out today and saw a couple of people catch them in the mouth but it was just a little run that came up if you come tommrow you have a good chance to catch them but it is going to rain there should be alot more coming up with the warmer temps...but if you dont want to waste your gas I would give it a week then it should be real good


----------



## BigFishAddict

Does anyone try drifting shiners or leeches under a float for walleye?


----------



## BFG

Nope...it's way too crowded to do that IMO...


----------



## ccart58

BigFishAddict said:


> Does anyone try drifting shiners or leeches under a float for walleye?


I can tell you have never fished the river run it is elbow to elbow there you have to learn to cast with the crowd if you dont reel up in time you will be into 4 or 5 other lines let alone trying to let your bait drift, lol you would have a lot of peaed off fisherman


----------



## Lundfish

walleyeguy19 said:


> Went down to the river today saw a guy catch two walleyes. One was snag and he kept it but sold it to this other guy. A game warden caught the guy. Nice two see some walleye tho


That is hilarious! Here come the lowlifes on the river. Cast and jerk, selling fish! What a joke! Gland the DNR caught him!

I may be down there this year soon. It's my backup plan when we can't go out on the lake. Usually, as long as the rivers are good, I'll be after the steel though.

Good luck on the river!


----------



## Northern Reb

I will be giving it a go this weekend in Fremont. I'm a noobie on the river walleye fishing. Where are the local bait shops at that I can pick up some floating jigs?

I do steelhead and salmon river (MI) fishing every yr and even though I'm a lot closer to the walleye run this will only be my second attempt. I'm hoping that I will beat the rush by going this weekend because I don't do shoulder to shoulder fishing


----------



## Lundfish

I've never fished the Sandusky where it's shoulder to shoulder. It used to be but not anymore.

There's a bait shop near behind Lee's Chicken. Lee's Chicken is near the corner of State St. and Ohio Ave. Just a hole in the wall called the Angler's Supply. Nice guy.


----------



## pappasmurf

Are the walleye in the sandusky or the maumee. We would like to drive up and try it this weekend.


----------



## rutnut245

Thurs. was pretty good after weds. warm up in Maumee.With the cooler temps it could be back to a tough bite.Stop in Angler Supply and my buddy Bernie will give you the straight scoop.


----------



## Northern Reb

Thanks for the info! Now that you mention Lee's Chicken I remember being there before.

Glad to hear the Sandusky is not shoulder to shoulder. The last time I was there was a week day and the traffic wasn't bad, but I didn't know if the weekends were crowded.




Lundfish said:


> I've never fished the Sandusky where it's shoulder to shoulder. It used to be but not anymore.
> 
> There's a bait shop near behind Lee's Chicken. Lee's Chicken is near the corner of State St. and Ohio Ave. Just a hole in the wall called the Angler's Supply. Nice guy.


----------



## fishcoffin

Lundfish said:


> I've never fished the Sandusky where it's shoulder to shoulder. It used to be but not anymore.
> 
> There's a bait shop near behind Lee's Chicken. Lee's Chicken is near the corner of State St. and Ohio Ave. Just a hole in the wall called the Angler's Supply. Nice guy.


When was the last time you fished the Sandusky River?

Shoulder to shoulder is still pretty common in fremont, maybe not this early but its still common. Mainly because it you catch a fish or two, you will likely attract a crowd of people. Not to mention the wader who can be close enough to hit with a good cast.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Talked to a couple guys down at the river....still a little slow....a few snagged here and there....next weekend its on....sopposed to get a streak of days in the 50s....thats gunna be huge for the eyes in the riv


----------



## Airborne4Life

heading up to maumee first thing in the morning. nothing like sitting in the parking lot waiting for the sun to rise to get out there and throwing on waders in the cold. Wanted to wait another week with the cold weather today but i have tomorrow morning off so im taking advantage of it. ill post pics tomorrow night.


----------



## walleyeguy19

snagged two walleye today had a few hits but couldn't get any thing to shore going tommrow morning


----------



## Jack On

BigFishAddict said:


> Does anyone try drifting shiners or leeches under a float for walleye?


You may not want to try this where there is a pile up of people, but i know folks who fish the sandusky with live bait and do fairly well, just find an area away from the crowd. I and a few oldtimers fish the maumee this way away from the crowds.


----------



## walleyeguy19

caught another walleye yesterday going back out hope to get more


----------



## Northern Reb

It took 4 hrs but I got one yesterday using a floater.


----------



## Northern Reb

Anyone having any luck this week so far? Did the rain bring up the water level any?


----------



## star5328

The sandusky near fremont started to rise monday evening, came up about a foot by midnight last night, and is now falling back down. Google USGS Guages.


----------



## Northern Reb

Cast and retrieve or do you just let it sit on the bottom? What type of bait have you used?





Jack On said:


> You may not want to try this where there is a pile up of people, but i know folks who fish the sandusky with live bait and do fairly well, just find an area away from the crowd. I and a few oldtimers fish the maumee this way away from the crowds.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

walleyeguy19 said:


> I caught the two walleye in the mouth! FISHAHOLIC85 the best spots rite now is in between the State Street Bridge and the Miles Newton Bridge I went out today and saw a couple of people catch them in the mouth but it was just a little run that came up if you come tommrow you have a good chance to catch them but it is going to rain there should be alot more coming up with the warmer temps...but if you dont want to waste your gas I would give it a week then it should be real good


Thanks for the info walleyeguy, I'll probably head out next weekend with the warm weather and warm rain this week it should be getting good day by day


----------



## theonebradfish

i was there over the weekend caught 3 my buddy caught 2 and the guy next to us got 3 did the best with 1/8th oz fire tiger jig head and small a split shot 12 inches up with red 3" tail seen a few on white tails also good luck see you there sat


----------



## Sarge189

Me and my buddy are heading up on Friday, has anybody went back near the dam portion and are guys throwing shiners or night crawlers when using live bait?


----------



## Lundfish

fishcoffin said:


> When was the last time you fished the Sandusky River?
> 
> Shoulder to shoulder is still pretty common in fremont, maybe not this early but its still common. Mainly because it you catch a fish or two, you will likely attract a crowd of people. Not to mention the wader who can be close enough to hit with a good cast.


Last year. Never fished it shoulder to shoulder. I'm sure it may get that way in certain spots. I'll be on the lake this weekend. That river is one of the most unproductive areas to fish that I've ever fished in my life. Usually I'll hit it hard if the lake is rough this time of year because I haven't fished all winter. This winter is a different story. I caught many steelhead in the rivers due to little to no ice.


----------



## walleyeguy19

the river should be very flooded after the rain we just got


----------



## walkerdog

Is the water to high to fish saturday morning?


----------



## The Water Stalker

Same question for me. I can look at charts showing flow and whatnot, just wondering how much rain you guys got up there and how stained the water is? Any pics or recent reports from this morning? Coming from Canton tomorrow and if I do good, likely coming back Sunday. Was fishing between State Street and Hayes last Sunday. Got 1 legal at 18.5", lost 2 others at the surface and brought in bare hook with scales once. 

Thanks!
Josh


----------



## walleyeguy19

the river dident get high as I thought it is fine to fish but the water is very muddy


----------



## Northern Reb

Extremely muddy today...no bites in 4 hrs between two of us. I only saw one fish legally landed all morning.


----------



## Lundfish

The lake fished AWESOME Saturday!


----------



## Northern Reb

Does anyone know if the river has cleared up yet?


----------



## The Water Stalker

Same question here. I have to drive to Detroit for work tomorow for an hour. Thinking of swinging by Fremont on the drive back for an hour or two if it's worth it.


----------



## Sarge189

Checking on status of Fremont thinking about driving up from Chillicothe on Saturday thinking either there or Maumee or just do a walk-on up at Port Clinton any suggestions from some of you regulars.

Sarge


----------



## BFG

Crap wind forecast for Saturday for the lake. Not sure how the 'Dusky is fishing right now, but the Maumee is low and slow. Fished from 7:20AM until 10:30AM this morning and only handled one walleye. Saw one boat that had their 2-man limit, but the rest was one here, two there.


----------



## Sarge189

Thanks I think I may just head up was up on the 16th out on lake and fish was caught my buddy caught one about 8lbs. I got skunked and he has been back up out on the lake again and has landed 12 fish so far and his wife 8. They are doing the walk on's so I will be out wading should be up around 7am any suggestions were to start?


----------

